# Anybody done HDR with the Canon T3 rebel??



## JRE313

Topic!!


----------



## Bynx

Thats an odd question. Its like asking who build a house with a MasterCraft hammer. Does it matter what kind of tool was used? As long as you have shutter control you can take the series of shots needed to make an HDR image.


----------



## 480sparky

It's got an "M" exposure mode........ you're good to go!


----------



## SituationNormal

I preferred Vaughn wood handel 22 oz framing hammers when I build houses.


----------



## Bynx

Well I too prefer a Vaughn hammer, but never thought anyone would know it. Mastercraft is a well known brand of Canadian Tire.


----------



## 480sparky

I thought MasterCraft made doorshttp://www.midwestmanufacturing.com/MidwestManufacturing/productGroup.do?groupId=0&Doors=Doors.


----------



## D-B-J

I've used a D200 and D7000.


----------



## Bynx

D-B-J with the D7000 you can program the 2 User modes so with U1, A, U2 you can shoot 9 shots for HDR. I did a post somewhere here with full instructions.


----------



## D-B-J

Bynx said:


> D-B-J with the D7000 you can program the 2 User modes so with U1, A, U2 you can shoot 9 shots for HDR. I did a post somewhere here with full instructions.



I haven't had a proper situation to try that out.  And i lost your directions.. haha.


----------



## Bynx

No sparky, the doors were a great rock group of the 70s.

D-B-J you can find it here....http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...e-auto-exposure-bracketing-3.html#post2341553


----------



## Tomasko

JRE313 said:


> Topic!!


What an excellent topic!
Kidding, right?


----------



## Overread

As has been said by others, the T3 can certainly do HDR work, in fact its possible with any DSLR on the market (heck even many point and shoots can do it).

Without any proper topic to be the focus of the thread I'm going to lock it for now; if JRE313 wants to re-open the thread just send me a pm with some kind of additional structure/commenting/question/topic  to be edited into the first post and I'll put it in and reopen the thread.


----------

